
Instagram Algorithm Update – Jan 2020: a lot of growth techniques are gonna die - Razaberry
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_B0gPRW4VGQ
======
Razaberry
IGTV is weaker, Stories are more powerful, & older posts can make it to the
Explore page.

But most importantly, a lot of Instagram growth techniques are going to die
thanks to the new comment/like ratios.

